# New workshop coming soon



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

New workshop is on its way to house the mini The size of it will be 4.6 meters by 5.7 meters or 15 by 19 feet not huge but when its costing sod all its a bargin. Water and electric will be in there aswell so there will be updates as it is finished. Already been buying stuff for it, Really cant wait till its finished


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Just to show the size the wood in the middle of the floor are 2 x 8 foot sheets of chipboard


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

It looks nice mate


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Great sized workshop.


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks like great working space wish I had something like that ...


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks a nice space to work in, get the heaters on and your away.


----------



## alantfh90 (Oct 2, 2012)

wish i had my own man cave ha ha  nice workshop!


----------



## Mikey18 (Aug 23, 2012)

alantfh90 said:


> wish i had my own man cave ha ha  nice workshop!


me too haha


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

This is my second one there will be another one coming soon lol


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Soon there will be a work bench and storage at the bottom end then the lighting will be sorted and then the floor will be painted


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Work bench going in


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

bit messy isn't it only pulling your leg kempe it's coming along nicely fella :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Mini in and covered up :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Next up lighting and sockets


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Tools going up










Vice in


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Good work mate.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Little update


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks very good


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Looking great so far!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Looking clean mate 
Keep the workbench updated as i dont no what to do with mine lol
And what floor paint have u used?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Excellent very nice indeed. :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

shudaman said:


> Looking clean mate
> Keep the workbench updated as i dont no what to do with mine lol
> And what floor paint have u used?


The floor paint was a 25 litre can that was on the other side of the workshop so it was free :lol: The work bench will be some soon

Here are some pics of the sockets going in


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Sockets in and all wired up we have power


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow looking good.

When you say it was a bargain? You build it yourself at your house - id like that at mine lol


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

gttjames said:


> Wow looking good.
> 
> When you say it was a bargain? You build it yourself at your house - id like that at mine lol


It wasnt being used its on a mates dads land It costs £00.00 A year


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

kempe said:


> It wasnt being used its on a mates dads land It costs £00.00 A year


Thats a bargain in my mind! :thumb:


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

Haha that really is a bargain. Looks like your kitting it out nicely. Great work


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Great place :argie:










Am I the only person here tempted to press the blue button ? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Kotsos said:


> Great place :argie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I have to be in there with it and its the only thing that goes through my head

Push the button adam :lol:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

That is about the size of my little studio, perfect for working on one car at a time, and cheaper to heat/cool ..


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 30, 2012)

looking good very nice workshop....


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Lights going in having 4 120w lamps going in 2 each side all on seprate switches


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks good:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Little update


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Looking good Kempe!! You'll need to get that Perspex cleaned up think I saw a few scratches lol

You'll need to post a shot with all lamps on give us a nice feel for the place :thumb: 



P.s jealous as f*** !!!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

polt said:


> Looking good Kempe!! You'll need to get that Perspex cleaned up think I saw a few scratches lol
> 
> You'll need to post a shot with all lamps on give us a nice feel for the place :thumb:
> 
> P.s jealous as f*** !!!


Here you go


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks quality Kempe think can see some farm animals in one of the pics! lol


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Spot on mate, really effective ! Love it


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Jason123 said:


> Looks quality Kempe think can see some farm animals in one of the pics! lol


You would be right there :thumb:


----------

